# New Holland TT60A Not Starting



## Josh40383 (Jun 25, 2020)

I was running my bat wing mower a few weeks ago and the tractor randomly started shutting off. I've owned this tractor since November and have only put about 6 hours on it myself so I don't know much of the history(It was included with our house) and it's the first diesel I've ever owned. I was pretty sure it was a fuel issue since the fuel filter was in pretty bad shape. I changed the filter, bled the lines and got nowhere. I have confirmed that I'm getting fuel to the injectors and the injectors have been cleaned. I've checked all the safety switches and there are no problems. I've also changed the fuel shut off solenoid, fuel shut off relay and the ignition switch. I'm running out of ideas and hope someone might be able to help me find somewhere else to look. Thanks in advance!


----------



## TonsOfGuns (May 10, 2020)

Have you checked fuses? Does the engine still crank? Are there any obstructions in the air intake?


----------



## Josh40383 (Jun 25, 2020)

TonsOfGuns, All the fuses are good and the intake is clear. The engine will crank fine but not start. I tried to start it with a little bit of starter fluid and it will run until you release the key to "run".


----------



## TonsOfGuns (May 10, 2020)

So it sounds like it's not getting any fuel, but you checked all the fuel injection components and they all are good. Is there any way the injectors are clogged? How were they cleaned? Does this tractor have a fuel pump or is it gravity fed?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

If it will fire and run on starting fluid, but will die if you quit the fluid, or let go of the key, it sure seems like a fuel issue. Are you getting power to the fuel solenoid?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

*QUOTE "I have confirmed that I'm getting fuel to the injectors"*

I suspect that you are getting aerated fuel to the injectors. Aerated fuel is compressible and will not fire the injectors. Have you thoroughly purged the air out of the filter? Purge the air out of the system all the way to the injectors.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

BigT said:


> *QUOTE "I have confirmed that I'm getting fuel to the injectors"*
> 
> I suspect that you are getting aerated fuel to the injectors. Aerated fuel is compressible and will not fire the injectors. Have you thoroughly purged the air out of the filter? Purge the air out of the system all the way to the injectors.


Good point BigT.


----------



## TonsOfGuns (May 10, 2020)

Another problem could be a bad fuel connection at the injectors, but typically that would present itself as a diesel leak.

Take compressed air and clean off all your fuel fittings. Then purge the fuel system at your fuel pump. Then bleed one injector at a time at the fitting where the fuel line connects to the injector. Crank until you have a steady flow, and then reconnect the line to the injector. Do one at a time. Not all at once

Use the compressed air and clean off all the fittings again. Check for leaks after cranking or hopefully after you get it running again


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

I would REMOVE the shut off solenoid for starters..
Loosen ALL THE LINES AT THE INJECTORS & crank till u get fuel coming out of the loosened lines..
U dont want to burn up the starter so do it in 8-10 sec. intervals & rest.. repeat.


----------



## Josh40383 (Jun 25, 2020)

Thanks for the advice. I'll give it a shot this weekend and keep you posted.


----------



## Sappleman (Apr 18, 2020)

make sure the connections on the fuel shutoff are good, we had a tn95fa drive us crazy until we took off the end and replaced. same symptoms running then dies randomly. fixed that electrical end which didn't look bad, no problems ever since


----------



## NHTimber (Apr 7, 2018)

Josh, have you tried cleaning out your fuel tank. I had a similar issue with my 1920 and it turned out there was some good size pieces of gunk that would float over the fuel outlet and the engine would starve for fuel. 

when the tractor died I would get off the tractor and by the time I got the hood opened and the side covers open the filter would fill back up with fuel. The tractor would run for an hour no problem in the driveway but get it in a field bush hogging and it would die. Once I caught the fuel bowl was empty I took the fuel line iff and stuck a length of wire up the line and fuel came out. I cleaned out the tank (half day project) and no problems!


----------



## Josh40383 (Jun 25, 2020)

So it turns out I had more than one issue. I did have quite a bit of air in the lines and bled that out, but the biggest issue seems to be the fuel shut off solenoid. I removed the plunger, it started immediately. The part is brand new, the fuse and relay are good so I'll be testing the voltage and connections tomorrow. Thanks for all of the advice. You guys rock.


----------



## Josh40383 (Jun 25, 2020)

I'm at a loss. The connection to the Shutoff Solenoid is getting 12V but not engaging the magnet in the "run" or "start" position. I pulled the connection and ran a jumper to the (+) terminal on the starter and it clicked right into place as it should and would start easily. I'm not sure what to do next and I would really appreciate any advice from here. Thanks in advance.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

I take it it’s a 3 wire solenoid.?? If so, the start & run circuits are separate.. and are controlled by relays..
It takes A BUNCH of AMPS to pull the plunger in & THAT circuit usually comes straight off the starter..
Then it switches over to a lower AMP 12v to HOLD the plunger..
I could have a bad key switch, some bad relays, or a bad solenoid.. 
I haven’t seen any w bad wires, but anything is possible.


----------



## NATE SEIDLER (Jul 27, 2020)

If you can’t get 12VDC to the pull-in wire from where it should come from, you could run a wire from the starter solenoid to the injection solenoid. It’s a hack way to do it but it would work without tearing everything apart to find the issue.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

NATE SEIDLER said:


> If you can’t get 12VDC to the pull-in wire from where it should come from, you could run a wire from the starter solenoid to the injection solenoid. It’s a hack way to do it but it would work without tearing everything apart to find the issue.


With that type of fuel solenoid you will burn it up, the three wire has a pull in coil and then a hold coil the pull in coil is only active while cranking the tractor to start, the hold coil is the one which will be energized while running.


----------



## NATE SEIDLER (Jul 27, 2020)

LouNY said:


> With that type of fuel solenoid you will burn it up, the three wire has a pull in coil and then a hold coil the pull in coil is only active while cranking the tractor to start, the hold coil is the one which will be energized while running.


I guess I didn’t make that clear. You put it to the S terminal on the starter solenoid so it only sees power when you are cranking it. Yes, if you put it to your battery cable post, it would burn it up in a short amount of time.


----------

